# kompilacja mc +rozwiązanie

## wookash_x

Witam

Właśnie zrobiłem upgrade systemu emerge -u world i po tym pojawił sie pewien problem otóż nie działa mc

próbowałem skompilowac raz jeszcze emerge mc lecz wykłada sie na kompilacji, wyskakuje taki błąd:

make[2]: *** [mc] Błąd 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mc-4.6.0-r3/work/mc-4.6.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mc-4.6.0-r3/work/mc-4.6.0'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 82, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Czy ktoś z was spotkał sie z czymś takim?

pewnie coś źle zainstalowałem tylko co i jak to teraz odkręcić żeby mc było

pozdrawiam:

wookash_xLast edited by wookash_x on Thu Mar 04, 2004 11:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wookash_x

Witam ponownie

kompilacja w końcu poszła ale przy próbie uruchomienia mc pojawia się komunikat:

mc: error while loading shared libraries: libsmbclient.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dodam że podczas emergowania mc samba została również skompilowana

co teraz jest nie tak?

pozdrowienia wookash_x

p.s. jak nie urok to sraczka  :Wink: 

----------

## wookash_x

ok poszło

trzeba zrobic dowiązanie symboliczne z libsmbclient.so do libsmbclient.so.0

może się to kiedyś komuś przydać

pozdro:

wookash_x

----------

## badzio

jakbys mogl, to zmien temat - dodaj [SOLVED] zeby bylo wiadome ze rozwiazane

----------

